# Think Barney may have Hayfever



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello,

Just looking for a bit of advice really, Barney is 11 months old and this is obviously the start of grass cutting season etc for him

He has been sneezing now for a few weeks, rubbing his face on the floor and table and chewing at his paws lately.

Reading on the internet these are sure symptoms of hayfever.

My question is, can i just give him normal piriton or should i go to the vets and get some from there? I have read up and apparently they are the same for humans and dogs but obviously i would have to pay for the vet to see him plus the hayfever tablet. 

If human piriton tablets are ok, how much should i give him?

Any help and experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Human anti histimies are fine - I was always told though NOT to use the one a day kind. Just google the right amount to give a dog as it's based on weight.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Our vet told us to give our dog Benadryl,( the regular Benadryl allergy, tablet form) Benadryl pkg says: antihistamine, diphenhydramine hydrochloride 25mg
Our vet gave us a dosing chart, 5-15kg 1 tablet, 15-25kg 2 tablets, 3 times a day. Our dog is 20 lbs, so she gets one pill 3 times a day.
Other drugs have different doses and intervals, such as claritan, reactin etc...I have the dose chart if you want to look up a different drug.


----------



## TW01 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just went to the vet yesterday as one of my 7 month old cockapoo puppies has been 'reverse sneezing' and her eyes are streaming. Will be getting eye drops today as they had run out yesterday so many dogs have been getting these symptoms!

The reverse sneezing is horrible as it sounds like she is gasping for breath and trying to vomit. Otherwise she is extremely healthy and bouncy.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Our previous dog, a collie, had hayfever and similar symptoms to those you describe. Our vet recommended adding evening primrose oil to his food before trying out Benadryl. It seemed to reduce the itchy paws a bit.


----------

